# Thanks for the help



## Richandsweet (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi all,

After lurking for a little while, and reading your informative and helpful posts, I went ahead and bought a piccino. Just had my first cup, and very impressed.

Have moved up from a Gaggia Classic which seems to have developed problems, and the difference is notable. No crema on the first try, but I think that is due to the grinder. I think I need to set the grind finer to get the full benefit.

using Whittards Santos and Java beans, which I have been drinking forever, so I think the next steps may be a new grinder to get a finer grind, and some different beans to experiment.

as you can see from my user name, I prefer dark roast and a rich extract. Any suggestions for what beans I should try - or indeed what grinder to look at.

Thanks to everyone for your unsuspecting help!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Strongly recommend buying your beans fresh. Plenty of roasters offer beans like Java, Santos, Malabar etc darker roasted as well. Will lift your coffee experience markedly. A decent grinder will also make a big difference in the cup.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome.

What grinder do you have?


----------



## Richandsweet (Mar 14, 2016)

Jon said:


> Welcome.
> 
> What grinder do you have?


At the moment I have a Bodum electric grinder, which I have had for about 10 years, so probably needs replacing. Even the finest grind looks grainy rather than powdery, if you can get what I am trying to describe ?


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi

I have a piccino which I love and use napoli espresso blend from Roberts and co. I have a Eureka mignon grinder which I can highly recommend.


----------

